# Might be a stupid question...



## CBR6 (Apr 19, 2010)

....

but when you're a complete hard gainer, as in you will not put on an ounce of fat if you drank it by the barrel, does this open up the food you can eat a little?

For example, to have a chinese or indian once a week (rice and chicken in its basic form, isn't it?) doesn't seem to bad, as the fat content doesn't really affect me?

Also, deep pan meat feast pizza's; I may have one every four days or so as a quick easy to cook meal, half a pizza contains 40g of protein as well as the obvious carb and fat, and I eat whole ones easily; why not?

Finally, those microwavable rustlers chicken burgers, in essence just two pieces of bread and a piece of chicken?

My point being, the bad stuff in these foods compared to buying say ASDA rice, cannot be that bad if you don't put on the fat? So therefore could it be feasible to eat once or twice a week?

Bearing in mind, my diet otherwise strictly consists of:

10:00am

70g oats and mutant mass shake

12:00pm

5 egg omlette and 4 rashers bacon

3:00pm

chicken breast sandwich inside burgen bread

5:00pm main meal, you know the sort; rice, fish, chicken, pork etc.

8:00pm chicken breast sandwich/oats and a shake

11:00pm mutant mass


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

In your scenario it wont do you any harm, especially since you don't gain fat easily....

Try to eat your diet as above, but throw in the odd bit junk on top for the extra cals,

I find pizzas to the best food when dirty bulking funnily enough, cals are cals

Also if you're looking to gain then why do you have a meal with no carbs at mid day?

You want that 5 egg omelette on 4 pieces of brown bread with olive spread

Add extra virgin olive oil with the meals, on the rice etc


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

You're not a hard gainer firstly, you are burning the calories most likely due to your lifestyle. I would take more dairy and Evoo late at night not mutant mass which claims to have 1050 calories in just 1 glass, mainly dried carbs which may not be properly digested and very little protein, also take a good multi vit, with dairy and Evoo to give your mucles every chance of growing

Clean-Carb Pre-Blend (Vextrago Brand high molecular weight carbohydrate (Mw 1,000,000 - 1,200,000 from Barley Starch), Maltodextrin, Levulose, Corn Solids, Inulin (from Chicory), Soy Fiber, Wheat Fiber), Iso-Stack 10 Protein Matrix Pre-Blend (Multi Whey Blend CFM-92 and ISO-95 Whey Protein Isolates, WPC 85 and WPC 80 Whey Protein Concentrates, Whey 80P (Peptides), Milk Protein Isolate, Miceller Casein, Calcium Caseinate, Fat Free Eggplete, Egg White and Fat Free Egg Yolk Protein Isolates), Lipotherm Pre-Blend (MCT from Fractionated Coconut Oil), CLA from Sunflower Oil, Flax Seed Oil Powder, Borage Oil Powder) Intrasorb-5 Calorie Uptake Pre-Blend (Bio-immune Colostrum (High Immunoglobulin, Lactoferrin, EGF, IGF-1 & IGF-2), Insu-Drive Complex (Alpha Lipoic Acid, D-Pinitol, Inositol & 4-Hydroxyisoleucine), Vanillin, Natural Flavours, Sucralose, Soy Lecithin


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

kernowgee said:


> You're not a hard gainer firstly.....and you know this how ??
> 
> you are burning the calories most likely due to your lifestyle.... you do not know this guys lifestyle so how do you know ??
> 
> ...


and whats this last paragraph about ? where did you copy and paste that from and why ?

the best thing for a hard gainer to put weight on is to eat more simple the idea is to eat til you wanna puke then eat more and if you cant eat more stick it in a blender and drink it !!

also be sensible with what you eat try and eat clean wholesome food but have a desert 20 mins after too it wont hurt and yes its ok to have a takeaway .

as for what you have written for your meal plan thats good just have bigger serving size`s try and have your mutant mass in between proper meals rather than instead of , so at 11 pm have your pizza or indian but also have your shake with water so it hydrates you as well good luck


----------

